# lower control bushings: Oops???



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Trying to remove the lower control arm bushings.('67 GTO)
Someone mentioned cutting thru them in 1 or two places and simply removing the pieces. Seemed reasonable at the time.
Are there inner lips on the insides? Or outside?
Or are there simply 2 holes and thats it?
Thank You
ps took the other control arm to NAPA to minimize possible SNAFU's


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I think they meant cutting it length wise, then smash it in and pull the hole bucket out of it. I use an air hammer to smash the bucket.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've always used an air hammer with a flat blade to pry between the flange and the arm. You can "walk" the old bushing out this way with relative ease. No need to cut the bushing, etc. You need a big vise to hold onto the arm, and a thin, flat blade for the air hammer.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

But are the inner and outer sides of the holes, where the bushings go, supposed to be straight on the insides and outsides? with no metal sticking out of the sides?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No they aren't...if they were they would have on strength or grip the are finished at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

That's it! The whole mess is going to NAPA tomorrow.
A wise man once said that "aggrivation carries a price"
there problem now!! arty:


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Topkat said:


> That's it! The whole mess is going to NAPA tomorrow.
> A wise man once said that "aggrivation carries a price"
> there problem now!! arty:


That's what I would be inclined to do. Out of curiosity, how much do they charge (ie, labor) to press the old bushings out and the new ones in (per arm)?


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Will let you know. Might take a few days.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

1970 Lemans: NAPA does not have a rate for control arm bushing R&R, as each can take more time than the other.
Total for 4 arms worth of bushings was $238.oo + tax


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

OUCH, that hurts. Glad my buddy had a press at his house. At least it's done.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You guys gotta put your locations in your info. You probably could've shipped them to me and back and had me do the work for less than that....
I've done 4 sets of these for friends now for free....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A couple friends did a set 2 weeks ago....at night,after work, while we were hanging out in my engine dude's garage.... Like Rukee says, and i've suggested in an earlier post: we should all put our locations on our profiles. there is a lot of knowledge on this site that could be "exploited" !


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Same here TMP.It may be a good idea if posters had the area they live in or even better the city with the avatar.Many times another member may live in that area with tools or knowledge they can get together on a problem.I can't see any reason not to unless you are wanted by the F.B.I. .I am always glad to help someone in the area and have done so on other forums.If the need arises,then specific info can be exchanged through a PM.Could save a member some bucks if another has the tools to do a specific job..just a thought.......JB.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Topkat said:


> 1970 Lemans: NAPA does not have a rate for control arm bushing R&R, as each can take more time than the other.
> Total for 4 arms worth of bushings was $238.oo + tax



Well, I guess there's no getting around the old minimum wage ... 
Thanks for the update, Topkat.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Topkat got a fair deal for the amount of pain and misery saved. He hasn't done this before, and the learning curve can be steep. If the bushings were included in the price, he got a screamin' deal!! Anyhow, problem solved. On to the next issue.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I sometimes pay for stuff I don't FEEL like doing (sinful). When you gotta pay, sometimes when you get what you needed done, It is worth it.....I wasn't implying that he got "taken"....just "digital shock" at what some stuff costs!!!!!! He will get the hang of it....he's certianly diving right in!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, same here. I set aside a weekend to do the timing belt in my 4Runner, and when I found out the dealer would do it for about $400, I dropped it off Friday am and drove it home that night. The weekend was MINE! $$$$ well spent. Working on GTO's is one thing, but some of this newer stuff will kick the stuffing out of ya.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the support men!!
How can I go wrong with all this talent here!
Mwaaaaaaaaaa
arty:


----------

